
Language Translation with Deep Learning and the Magic of Sequences - ageitgey
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-part-5-language-translation-with-deep-learning-and-the-magic-of-sequences-2ace0acca0aa
======
kayvansylvan
Very interesting. Thanks.

